# Ringneck Colors Help!



## Starscream (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello everyone! I'm in need of some help!
I've recently gotten into Ringneck Doves, and I'm still learning regarding their colors and mutations after coming from working with entirely different breeds. For the research I've been doing, I'm still coming up rather short and I need some assistance from the more experienced keepers out there! Any help would be greatly appreciated!

So here's the basic scoop: I'd gotten a male from a breeder who I can no longer get in touch with. I don't know his genetics background. Recently, I'd gotten a female from an aviary who'd gotten her from a woman who is now deceased. So no information on her, either! Off to a great start! Well a few weeks ago they produced two eggs which hatched on Dec. 16th, and boy these babies have grown up to be stunning! And confusing! Knowing that their color will very likely shift and change over time, I am trying to figure out what they are _now_, just for curiosity's sake!

Attached are images of the cock (something-Pied), hen (suspected "Rosy Tangerine"?), and the two offspring which I would LOVE some help identifying! I can add more pictures from different angles to help!

Thank you!


----------

